# probiotic recommendation?



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We use the brand probios. It was recommended by a breeder friend and it seems to help keep stools nice and firm we also buy plain Greek yogurt on occasion and add a spoonful to kibble. Works the same way and dogs love it.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Does anyone have a particular probiotic they would recommend? We use propectalin tablets for Ziggy when he has an upset stomach, but it is not clear whether this is intended for long term use. I am considering using a probiotic on a regular basis to see if it can help his overall gut health.
> 
> Thanks.


We use plain yoghurt and have for years. You have to look at the product and make sure it says, "active yoghurt cultures." I use Old Home brand but I don't know if it is available everywhere. I put a teaspoon in their food daily if my adult dogs have diarrhea, and especially if they have been prescribed antibiotics. Some antibiotics may tend to disturb the natural intestinal flora. It is great for 3 to 4 week puppies if their stools are soft. The lactobacilli help restore a healthy gut. Since they are alive ( the lactobacilli), heat will destroy them so you can just put a bit in the puppies' mouths with your finger or the edge of a spoon. Most dry dog foods list lactobacillus cultures in their ingredients but I wonder if the cooking process might kill off most of the lactobacillus. No need to buy fancy probiotic supplements. They all contain some strain of lactobacillus.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Jessjack said:


> We use plain yoghurt and have for years. You have to look at the product and make sure it says, "active yoghurt cultures." I use Old Home brand but I don't know if it is available everywhere. I put a teaspoon in their food daily if my adult dogs have diarrhea, and especially if they have been prescribed antibiotics. Some antibiotics may tend to disturb the natural intestinal flora. It is great for 3 to 4 week puppies if their stools are soft. The lactobacilli help restore a healthy gut. Since they are alive ( the lactobacilli), heat will destroy them so you can just put a bit in the puppies' mouths with your finger or the edge of a spoon. Most dry dog foods list lactobacillus cultures in their ingredients but I wonder if the cooking process might kill off most of the lactobacillus. No need to buy fancy probiotic supplements. They all contain some strain of lactobacillus.


Great idea to give probiotics when on antibiotics. Although we have been advised by our vet that that you need to leave several hours between the administration of antibiotics and giving a probiotic or it will effect the effectiveness of the medication.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I used Plain Yogurt as well. Until I was told about Kifer by another member in a PM. It is supposed to be the "Cadillac of Yogurts.. They both did their job!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Am I the only one that DOESN"T give probiotics? Most quality foods have this stuff in the food. If you are feeding the correct food for your dog you shouldn't have to add anything to have a healthy dog and firm stools.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

puddles everywhere said:


> Am I the only one that DOESN"T give probiotics? Most quality foods have this stuff in the food. If you are feeding the correct food for your dog you shouldn't have to add anything to have a healthy dog and firm stools.


I don't, I feed my boy Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, the Salmon Formula. I also only give him Salmon treats-I buy Plato Pet Salmon Treats. As long as I stay with Salmon, my boy has no stomach or stool issues.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> Am I the only one that DOESN"T give probiotics? Most quality foods have this stuff in the food. If you are feeding the correct food for your dog you shouldn't have to add anything to have a healthy dog and firm stools.


I don't, not on a regular basis at least, have been feeding the same food for years, never had a problem. That being said as my dogs have gotten older and a little more prone to digestive upset especially when eating something that is not on their regular menu, I have given them yogurt or kefir to help resolve the issues, but in looking for a longer term solution began adding bone broth to their diet and it has made a big difference for them. Can't remember the last time they had upset digestive systems. It is something to consider for it's over all benefits. 









Bone Broth For Dogs? Here's Why It's A Great Idea!


When the leaves start to fall from the trees and the days become colder and shorter, a hot meal or beverage is the ultimate comfort food. While you might




www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Like others, we use yogurt. A spoonful with each meal. We've done that for years. My wife always buys a specific brand. Not sure which or why though.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Another option is kefir milk Contains more strains of live cultures than yogurt. easy to make at home, just get some kefir grains! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I only give probiotics if my dog has been sick with a lot of diarrhea and/or vomiting and her gut bacteria gets out of whack. If she seems to just not be getting back to normal, I will do a 30-day course of FortiFlora, to get things back in balance. Works wonders. I do not give probiotics daily.

Re. antibiotics - my vet always recommends finishing the course of antibiotics before doing any probiotics, as they can cancel each other out (waiting a few hours in between isn't enough).


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Guess we have a disagreement between vets...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> I only give probiotics if my dog has been sick with a lot of diarrhea and/or vomiting and her gut bacteria gets out of whack. If she seems to just not be getting back to normal, I will do a 30-day course of FortiFlora, to get things back in balance. Works wonders. I do not give probiotics daily.
> 
> Re. antibiotics - my vet always recommends finishing the course of antibiotics before doing any probiotics, as they can cancel each other out (waiting a few hours in between isn't enough).


My Vet told me that most antibiotics will destory the good bacteria in a dog's stomach, then advises giving probiotics to restore the good bacteria in order to get the dog's stomach back to it's normal state once the course of antibiotics is completed.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Destruction of good bacteria happens humans as well after a course in antibiotics. Yogurt is good stuff imo.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

OscarsDad said:


> Great idea to give probiotics when on antibiotics. Although we have been advised by our vet that that you need to leave several hours between the administration of antibiotics and giving a probiotic or it will effect the effectiveness of the medication.


It's always a good idea to research the antibiotics before feeding anything, read the handouts they pharmacy provides. There are plenty of drugs, especially given for UTI's that do not blend well with dairy products. Dr.'s are focused on the problem and not all will ask what you feed much less ask if you offer any additional goodies to the food. Giving your dog yogurt certainly won't hurt (unless it conflicts with medication) but it's usually not necessary for the long term... LOL but pretty sure the pup enjoys it.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

yogurt really has no benefits for a dog as far as probiotics goes (dog probiotic needs and human probiotic needs are different - yogurt is great for people!) and fewer colony forming units vs a probiotic specifically made for dogs. It's high in calcium though, so be mindful of calcium: phosphorus ratios. I'll provide a link as soon as I find one I like LOL, this is something I learned in a pet nutrition seminar I took and can't find linkable material.

Kaizer is on a probiotic all the time as a side effect of his skin and gut issues from two years ago and because he's consistently on antibiotics (which isn't great for him either but it's a catch-22 with him). I use a sprayable probiotic called Healthy Essentials - I started using it last March and he's started getting progressively better since then. Of course, I also made some other changes and we were constantly in and out of the vet so really can't say if its causation vs correlation.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Couple things, the probiotic in dog food is added after the kibble is made so the cooking process doesn't destroy any of the probiotics.

Yogurt certainly does help a dog like it does humans. It's also not just for stomach Anna stool issues, but for bad breath. Bad breath is from plaque/tartar build up or an unbalanced gut. So if a dog breath starts to become not so pleasant, some plain yogurt for 4 or 5 days will correct it. Antibiotics aren't the only time to give probiotics, the guy can become unbalanced on its own. This is why you should feed a prebiotic (fiber). Prebiotics are the food for probiotics. This is what Indies the probiotics thrive long term in the gut.

The best probiotic it there is one you can get at a GNC type of store. It's called BC30 (BCI-30). That's the type of probiotic not the brand. It's encapsulated and there is a 2 stage release. The acids is there stomach Anna then something in the gut (can't remember) that is the second thing that releases the probiotic. This insures the probiotic arrives alive all the way to the GI tract. The reason is the acids in the gut kill the large majority of the probiotics die before they have a chance to work. This means you don't have to supplement for as long to get results and don't have to use as much


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Great idea to give probiotics when on antibiotics. Although we have been advised by our vet that that you need to leave several hours between the administration of antibiotics and giving a probiotic or it will effect the effectiveness of the medication.


I only give the yogurt if the stools are loose after the antibiotic course is finished. Sorry I didn't make that clear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed my boy Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, he has a sensitive stomach. I feed the Salmon Formula, it contains natural Prebiotic fiber. I also give him half of a spoonful of Yogurt with his morning meal.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, they are very helpful.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Luna has had multiple prolonged bouts with diarrhea so we now feed Hills Science Diet GI Biome food and I give her 2 capsules of VetriScience Vetri Mega Probiotic every day. With that combo we've had the longest stretch of firm stool that she's ever had. I'm gonna go knock on every piece of wood in my house now.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

A decent link to a study re: my point about probiotics, yogurt, and dogs: Understanding the canine intestinal microbiota and its modification by pro‐, pre‐ and synbiotics – what is the evidence?

it may be too involved but the study is essentially about what probiotic strains are most useful for dogs in terms of treating GI conditions (like diarrhea) and they aren't the strains found in yogurt.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

With my vet's approval, I fed plain, unsweetened yogurt to my puppy after she was treated with antibiotics. I later replaced that with Kifer as another member, that I respect suggested. She was back to her old self in a week .


----------



## James s (Feb 22, 2016)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Does anyone have a particular probiotic they would recommend? We use propectalin tablets for Ziggy when he has an upset stomach, but it is not clear whether this is intended for long term use. I am considering using a probiotic on a regular basis to see if it can help his overall gut health.
> 
> Thanks.


I have line breeding Field Goldens for 30 years now and I use Fito-Vite. It's made in the Madison WI area, it has a wide range of beneficial ingredients.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Does anyone have a particular probiotic they would recommend? We use propectalin tablets for Ziggy when he has an upset stomach, but it is not clear whether this is intended for long term use. I am considering using a probiotic on a regular basis to see if it can help his overall gut health.
> 
> Thanks.








Dogzymes Probiotic Daily Balance 5 Billion CFU gm, Organic Whey Base, 7 Strains Live Beneficial Bacteria, 12 Digestive Enzymes, FOS, Low Dose, Easy to Feed Powder, Support a Healthy Gut, Get a Happy Butt! - Nature's Farmacy







naturesfarmacy.com





I give this to all of my dogs, including puppies and seniors. I had a period of time a few years ago when both my girls were having diarrhea off and on, and I couldn’t figure out why. I added this to their meals, and haven’t had any problems since.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

puddles everywhere said:


> Am I the only one that DOESN"T give probiotics? Most quality foods have this stuff in the food. If you are feeding the correct food for your dog you shouldn't have to add anything to have a healthy dog and firm stools.


Agree. Gilmour is the healthiest 11 year old golden you will ever see and he has had nothing but FROMM duck and sweet potato fed since puppyhood. I just don't think they need all this other stuff.

We did just recently switched him to pro plan bright mind because he simply got tired of fromm and wouldn't eat it anymore

I will start giving glucosamine if you ever start slowing down but that ain't happened yet


----------



## Kaylie&Cami22 (Jan 2, 2019)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Does anyone have a particular probiotic they would recommend? We use propectalin tablets for Ziggy when he has an upset stomach, but it is not clear whether this is intended for long term use. I am considering using a probiotic on a regular basis to see if it can help his overall gut health.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi There,
Highly recommended by our breeder, I give our now 1 year old the Probiotic Max (one scoop) everyday at breakfast. Since we got him at 8 weeks old, he needed an extra boost two times and this is where I gave him a tad tiny bit of the probiotic with prebiotics. I also give him yogurt with live cultures if not daily, then at least 3 or 4 times/week...just a dallop. Hope this helps...


----------



## Goldenbrody (Oct 23, 2019)

When we picked up our little guy (he was 4 1/2 months old when we got him, our breeder recommended giving him Nature's Farmacy Dogzymjes Probiotic Max Dog Supplement as she was giving this to him daily. We give him some with every meal. Reading all of the comments leads me to believe that giving a daily supplement is not necessary, but it seems to keep him healthy and happy. I was going to reach out to the breeder to see if this was something she recommended we keep him on all the time or if there is a point where we need to switch him to something else or stop it.

Either way, I trust the breeder. They know their dogs and what is best for them. We also feed our guy Purina Pro Plan for puppies. Our guy loves it!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't regularly use probiotics but I would not ever have a litter without several tubes of the Natures Farmacy paste (pictured above/green and white tube in Kaylie andCammie22's post) . It is amazing stuff. When puppies go to food instead of all mama milk, it helps keep stools firm. When mama ate too many placentas, it keeps her stool firm.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Seems like a lot of good experience with the Natures Farmacy products. Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Does anyone have a particular probiotic they would recommend? We use propectalin tablets for Ziggy when he has an upset stomach, but it is not clear whether this is intended for long term use. I am considering using a probiotic on a regular basis to see if it can help his overall gut health.
> 
> Thanks.


I use Purina Forti Flora and highly recommend. I use one packet every other day and one per day when out hunting. Cost is about $1 per packet.


----------



## claddaghgrl (10 mo ago)

puddles everywhere said:


> Am I the only one that DOESN"T give probiotics? Most quality foods have this stuff in the food. If you are feeding the correct food for your dog you shouldn't have to add anything to have a healthy dog and firm stools.


Our vet said to add more to his diet than just what is in the food.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Apple cider vinegar is a great prebiotic and goats milk is a great probiotic. We use both regularly but not daily.


----------

